

A Fast, Minimal Memory, Consistent Hash Algorithm [pdf] - anacleto
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1406.2294v1.pdf

======
Lethalman
repost
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9207999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9207999)

------
maxpert
I wrote an article around it
[http://www.creapptives.com/post/113786047187/improving-
shard...](http://www.creapptives.com/post/113786047187/improving-shard-re-
balancing-with-jump-consistent)

------
pmalynin
This is a third repost. How many more are we going to see?

~~~
karl_gluck
First time I saw it, I'm glad it got reposted. This is really cool.

